

Ask HN: Finance degree without the degree? - dnsworks

If I just wanted to go out and buy 40 books, spend the next year or two reading and working through examples/models/etc, what would be a good starting point?
======
sharpn
working through examples/models/etc:

<http://www.exinfm.com/free_spreadsheets.html>

